# tail lights fade windshields??



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the tail lights fade resin cars come with thin clear, almost, kinda fits glass.

Is there a secret to installing it? Hit it with a hairdryer? can it be crazy glued in???

Please help this crazy hobbiest.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Tail lights fade windshield??


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*not really doable*

Sethn daddy,
I have purchased and build many resins from tail lights fade. Its a crapshoot whether or not the lexan-like windshield ever fit adequately. The inside on the rooftops of most castings are usually too thick to allow the 1 piece windshield to snuggle up tight. I thus do a better job with paint and decaling and in that way the so-so windshield fit isn't the focus of your eyes. thats my story and I'm sticking to it.
ray


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've installed a few. I try to get the area around the windshield as thin as possible. I use clear epoxy to mount them, and being patient and doing one edge at a time. Use masking tape (on the outside) to hold the "glass" in place. Cut out the glass fairly close to the edge, leaving just a little lip around the edge. They aren't a perfect fit, but you can get them pretty close.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

kinda what slotcarman said ..
you may have to dremel the inside of the body to get the glass to fit good .. 
cut the windows separate front and rear .. trim them leaving a small lip to overlap around the edge . 
I use testors window maker window cement . its 1 part no mixing . its very ez to use.
it has a long thin neck on the bottle ..
it goes on white and dries clear.
mine turn out pretty good , i think . 
I make my own windows for lots of ho slot cars 
using green 2 liter soda bottles . it makes cool tinted windows .
that way they have a curve to them already .. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I learned most of my Giperjet body tricks from looking at one of Greg's finished cars. I believe he uses the larger sized dremel ball grinder bit to thin the resin all around the openings. This allows the glass to sit really close to the outside and helps make them fit flush on the outside. I never tried the window maker for installs. I didn't think it would be tough enough. I like the clear 5 minute epoxy because I can generally scrape off excess, and boo boos don't show up as badly.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

60chevyjim said:


> kinda what slotcarman said ..
> you may have to dremel the inside of the body to get the glass to fit good ..
> cut the windows separate front and rear .. trim them leaving a small lip to overlap around the edge .
> I use testors window maker window cement . its 1 part no mixing . its very ez to use.
> ...


 


Ditto 


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

You definately have to thin the body. I use Formula '560' canopy glue. It is used in RC airplanes. The stuff dries clear and is strong.


----------

